# 1958 lonestar



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I just got the title to my project boat, this is going to be a fun project with fun times to be had in it  Color scheme so far is Gray, with flat black trim and white fins and bottom. Skull an cross bone flag to trick it out.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice. No leaks?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i own that same boat and same year. very well made boats and i like the rear fins on them.


----------



## captk (Mar 13, 2008)

Way cool! I had the same boat (I think) back in 1975. Mine had a front deck, windshield 2 horizontally athwartship seats and a platform behind the rear seat that was cut out to hold gas tanks. It came with a "mark78" 70 hp merc "Aim and Fire" it didnt run and we did not want it any way. We put a "59" evinrude "Fat 50" (4 cyl 50 hp) on her 6 gals/hr whether we were trolling or skiing. many great times on that boat we used to call it the "1959 cadillac boat", tail fins and all . good luck with her and have fun. bill


----------

